# CSX to buy Pan Am Railways



## Trogdor (Nov 30, 2020)

__





CSX.com - CSX to Acquire Pan Am Railways in New England


CSX is a leading supplier of rail-based freight transportation in North America. But there's more to CSX than you might expect. Learn all about CSX and discover what we're doing for our customers, environment and communities. Visit http://www.csx.com/.




www.csx.com





Will be interesting if they keep the rights to the Pan Am name or sell it off.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Nov 30, 2020)

Why would they keep the Pan Am name? It's of no use to CSX. The big question is Why does CSX want PanAm? CSX has been selling off parts of its system for years, why buy a railroad in New England?


----------



## jis (Dec 1, 2020)

This is just to keep NS from getting too much of a foothold in the Boston market. I am sure CSX will sell off quite a bit of PanAm in dribs and drabs as time passes.


----------



## Palmetto (Dec 1, 2020)

There's speculation that they are looking to get to Saint John, NB for intermodal traffic. If so, that will require oodles of money to bring the Pan Am main line up to higher speeds north of Waterville. Right now, most--if not all--of it is a 10 MPH railroad. Sad.


----------



## cocojacoby (Dec 3, 2020)

Before this pending sale, Pan Am has been awarded a couple of grants to upgrade their line which will help a lot.


----------



## jis (Jun 8, 2021)

CSX Plan to Buy Pan Am Railways Rejected


SPRINGFIELD, Mass. — Federal regulators recently rejected CSX’s plan to buy Pan Am Railways Inc., which operates 1,200 miles of track.




www.ttnews.com


----------



## Exvalley (Jun 8, 2021)

For those that don't click on the link, the plan was rejected in its current form. CSX asked the STB to treat the proposed acquisition as a “minor transaction.” The STB disagreed and ruled that it is a "major transaction." CSX is going to submit a new, more detailed, application.


----------



## jiml (Jun 8, 2021)

Nothing official, but don't be surprised if CM&Q enters this discussion.


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jun 8, 2021)

CM&Q Central Maine & Québec Railway currently own by CP rail. CP rail is trying to buy the KCS Kansas City Southern Railway. CN and CP are fighting over KCS. Not sure what CP rail position would be with the CSXT bid for Pan Am, other to protect there business.


----------

